# Shimano raider yak series



## Markdaspark (Oct 24, 2013)

G'day all,

I'm thinking on a heavier rod and reel combo for targeting The jacks and barra and the likes.

Has anyone had any hands on with the shimano raider yak rods?

I'm thinking on the 651m matched with a shimano Aernos 4000.

Any thoughts or suggestions ?


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I have heard that series of rods is quite good. I think that combo would be quite good for chasing Barra and jacks.


----------



## Tarzan (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out this thread
http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=26880


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I have one I got for a 1000 reel, its 1-4kg and I use it for flathead fishing.

The rod but is extremely short so it bottoms out on most kayak rod holders

The length is too short also, but its a good fun rod for flathead etc I don't have too many problems with clearing the front of the boat with the fish I have landed on it.

I got it for $70 new so it wasn't a bad deal, they dont sell well however so get a good price on one if you are going to buy.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I got directed to a Shimano Raider 2 when I asked for a two or three piece I could use for casting at kings or tuna from a yak. Mine's a two piece 5-10 kilo 7 foot rod, long enough to pass the tip around the bow. I was told to avoid a three piece on a kayak due to high-sticking being hard to avoid. I took it out last Sunday and it felt pretty good to cast, the snook didn't put much of a bend in it though. I like the short butt, it made for much less awkward casting. The round rubber knob on the butt should make fighting something big a bit more comfy, but when taking it out of a standard Scotty "baitcaster" rod holder I found I had to twist the rod to squeeze it through. I'll have to find out how hard that is to do with a snapper on.


----------



## Markdaspark (Oct 24, 2013)

ajbigfish said:


> I have heard that series of rods is quite good. I think that combo would be quite good for chasing Barra and jacks.


It deffinately looks like a decent rod....and spec wise I was thinking it would suit pretty good as well.



Squidley said:


> I got directed to a Shimano Raider 2 when I asked for a two or three piece I could use for casting at kings or tuna from a yak. Mine's a two piece 5-10 kilo 7 foot rod, long enough to pass the tip around the bow. I was told to avoid a three piece on a kayak due to high-sticking being hard to avoid. I took it out last Sunday and it felt pretty good to cast, the snook didn't put much of a bend in it though. I like the short butt, it made for much less awkward casting. The round rubber knob on the butt should make fighting something big a bit more comfy, but when taking it out of a standard Scotty "baitcaster" rod holder I found I had to twist the rod to squeeze it through. I'll have to find out how hard that is to do with a snapper on.


Thanks for the info mate......the one I'm looking at is 1 pce .....I liked the idea of the shorter butt for the yak.....I've got a 681 rack raider that I use for a lighter rod and it's great.....but the butt could sometimes do with being a little shorter.



jbonez said:


> I have one I got for a 1000 reel, its 1-4kg and I use it for flathead fishing.
> 
> The rod but is extremely short so it bottoms out on most kayak rod holders
> 
> ...


Jeez $70 was a great price mate.....I'm being told $115 from local tackle shop.



Tarzan said:


> Check out this thread
> http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=26880


Cheers for the link mate.....seems to be some difference of opinions eh?....lol.

Thanks everyone for the replies....all food for thought!


----------



## rudi (Feb 13, 2013)

I was looking at 4-8kg too specifically for trolling.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

I got the other half the Mexican Fire Barra which is I think rated 6 to 8kg - 2pc and only stands about 6' 8'' - matched to the Shimano ELF 2500 and I was going to take that to Darwin this year for her. Its a pretty good setup as is and wouldnt hessitate to tackle most peskitorial species around the GC with it myself...

I also have the Shimano SSV V2 series of rods and they are also a great find for around $79 at time to time at B.C.F. Basically the same guides as the Mexican Fire's and wouldnt surprise me if they had the same blanks just painted a different colour?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> I was told to avoid a three piece on a kayak due to high-sticking being hard to avoid.


 Hmmmm..... the two rods I most often use for snapper fishing from my kayaks are both 3 piece rods Chris - so I can stow them away when coming in through the winter shore break. Never had a problem and got some nice sized snapper on them both - up around 80cm. One is a Daiwa Advantage 3 - the other a Shimano T-Curve Revolution 3 piece. One wonders about what experience of kayak fishing the person giving you the advice had.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

He knew about my pref for short butts without prompting which was promising. In any case at two pieces the rod fits neatly in my rear well strapped under the bungee so it's worked out OK.


----------



## shaunuahs (Oct 7, 2013)

I currently have 3 mexican fire II rods,
- Rack Spin 682 2pc	3-12g	2.03m	2-5kg	Spin
-Estuary Spin 610 1pc	7-15g	2.08m	3-6kg	Spin
-Snapper Lt 732 2pc	7-21g	2.21m	4-6kg	Spin
All are very good rods and I have no problem with the butt lengths in my outback.


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

I've got a yak raider 601. Its short at just 6ft which I love in my short yak. Its 1 to 3 kg. Seems good quality and has caught some nice GTs etc.


----------



## Markdaspark (Oct 24, 2013)

So I got the raider 651m paired up to a shimano Aernos 4000 and 20lb sunline braid.

I've knackered my wrist so wasn't able to take kayak out but did take rod and reel down to palm beach last Sunday for a test......christened it with a nice little flathead on 5" jerkshad......before a nice shark came along and cleaned up the beach....lol

Happy with the rod and reel......can't wait for wrist to come good and I can head up the creek for some jack fishing......but will settle for the flattie first time out.


----------

